

The problem with Google+ (API Edition) - MsGemNicholls
http://www.gemnicholls.com/2012/03/the-problem-with-google-api-edition.html

======
ecspike
The third-party app issue is not as big a problem if you use Android. You are
able to share pretty much anything with the Google+ app, it's just not
automatic.

And given how the first few weeks of "frictionless sharing" was, I'm kinda
glad I don't have that many people spamming me with content more suitable for
Twitter.

~~~
MsGemNicholls
I don't think it is reasonable to expect everyone to just "use Android".

The public in general is just going to use whatever apps and products work for
them. It is the organisations role to adapt their products in a way that a
large enough majority wants to use it. Or accept that their product is not
going to be as popular.

That is the situation we are in at the moment. Anyone who is more than a
casual user of social media expects alot more, scheduling content, tracking,
proper statistics, updates from 3rd party apps. If you don't keep up with the
competition, you will be ignored. As we have seen.

I don't buy that excuse of "overwhelming streams" from Vic Gundotra because
Google+ has great controls for the amount of content you see in your main
stream, and with circles it is a powerful way of categorising your content and
accessing only what you want. Plus, when managed correctly, an API agreement
with a select number of partners could give way to more user adoption without
giving away full control.

~~~
freehunter
Holy cow Google+ needs apps. I know Windows Phone isn't a huge market, but
their mobile site is completely broken and non-functional (and Google has
other WP7 apps released). It looks like it was designed for WAP browsers.
Night and day doesn't begin to describe how different the Android app is from
the mobile website.

I'd just create a G+ app myself, but... well that's what this story is about,
isn't it? You can't.

~~~
MsGemNicholls
I have written quite a bit about the fundamental issues with Google+. One of
the major issues is the existing app (they broke it on iPhone 3G with an
update, it was broken for 3 weeks). Another is the massive UI flaws, both
browser, mobile and app based.

It is clear that they have taken the Agile methodology of "Only do the work
that is absolutely required" to a completely new meaning. (Forgive me if I
misquoted someone there).

------
xrd
Is this not simply the same reason the Facebook API does not allow you to send
messages to users: spam prevention?

I prefer G+ right now because it has a low spam ratio, unlike my Facebook
feed, so if this is the reason for disallowing write access, I align with it.

~~~
MsGemNicholls
I understand the spam prevention idea, which is great that they are keeping
some control.

All I'm doing it pointing out that keeping Google+ too closed is why countless
articles and technology people are saying it is dead. It's dead because no one
wants to share content on it, because Google are purposefully restricting the
freedom to do so which people are used to.

